# docters paperwork always needed?



## gottibme (Dec 23, 2007)

When applying for a medical canibus card, Are docters paperwork always needed?


----------



## Hick (Dec 23, 2007)

I've never 'heard' of a state that doesn't require a doctors recommendation


----------



## Rocker420 (Dec 26, 2007)

I got my card a few weeks ago. I just made an appt. went in, she asked me what was wrong, made me sighn 3 peices of paper and then i was done. no refferal or anything. just $150


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 26, 2007)

When I got mine, I had to bring in copies of my medical file showing proof that I had been diagnosed with an illness or condition that medical cannibus could help with. And the doctor gave me a half-arse physical,(just checked the vitals), and then asked me a few ?'s and that was it.


----------



## djh420 (Jan 2, 2009)

at medicann they accept current prescription bottles as proof......


----------



## Storm Crow (Jan 3, 2009)

A few months back, didn't have any paperwork, but he had quite an impressive scar. Got the rec with no problem.


----------

